# Zoe and Fen



## tielmama (Jun 5, 2013)

We have four baby tiels and wondering if they will just be plain yellow. Dad is white faced and Zoe is like this :grey tiel:


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks like they'll be normal greys, from the info you're giving us. The yellow down is a characteristic of all orange cheek mutations. If you post up pictures of mom and dad we might be able to help you more, maybe figure out some splits. But right now it looks like they're normal greys split to WF. Their down is a paler yellow than usual, which is an indication of split to WF. In addition, since dad is a WF, all babies that he has will be split to WF, or WF if mother is carrying the gene.

I would definitely add in some bedding, if you could. It'll help prevent splayed leg as well as provide some insulation for when the parents start leaving the nest for longer.


----------



## tielmama (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is a video of Fen because the picture of him isn't the greatest  Plus.... he's cute 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1428673990743997&l=1532920925909181666


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yup, they'll all look like mom. Boys will molt into a yellow face at around 6-9 months.

Good luck with your babies!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This mini album may be of interest  http://tinypic.com/a/2r52x/3


----------



## tielmama (Jun 5, 2013)

So mom finally saw the fourth baby but still can't get a pic. It has light eyes so we're waiting to see if they are edged with grey or if we have a lutino baby  Still no clue what it will look like either way. This mutation stuff has my head wanting to explode.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Please add some bedding to the nest. http://tinypic.com/a/2umtf/3


----------



## tielmama (Jun 5, 2013)

She DID add bedding to the nest. Here's a pic of baby number 4


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like lutino to me. I would be careful with what your parent birds are feeding them. Make sure they're drinking plenty of water with the seed, otherwise the babies will be dehydrated which can lead to stunting. If the parents are throwing out the bedding, you can try adding 8-10 layers of paper towels to the bottom of the nestbox. They can't really throw out paper towels


----------



## tielmama (Jun 5, 2013)

Mom says they are drinking ridiculous amounts of water so no worries there  They aren't throwing the bedding out either and they're both doing a wonderful job of taking care of babies. So we are pretty excited


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

That's great news! Good luck with your babies!


----------



## tielmama (Jun 5, 2013)

Me and the baby I'm keeping  










Zoe has laid 5 more eggs!!!! Yeesh. Other two babies are doing well


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Awww so cute 

You may want to try hormone control techinques. She must be exhausted and we all know that tired/stressed birds get sick much more easily.


----------



## tielmama (Jun 5, 2013)

What would that consist of? There are now 6 in there O.O


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330

Here's a link to some helpful hormone control techniques


----------

